# Do stunted chicks ever grow?



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Or do they eventually die or something?


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

They live shorter live and are normally smaller than normal budgies but yes they eventually get fully feathered etc


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If a stunted baby receives proper care while it's still growing, it will resume normal growth and develop to approximately where it should be, although it will reach that stage later than it normally would have.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have two chicks ones the size of a newly hatched and the other is a little bigger neither is growing and they were both hatched may 21st.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Posting pictures would be helpful, but it sounds like something is seriously wrong. Who is feeding them (the parents or a human), and what are they eating?


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

tielfan said:


> Posting pictures would be helpful, but it sounds like something is seriously wrong. Who is feeding them (the parents or a human), and what are they eating?


The male is feeding them the female died. He eats seeds pellets an eggs every few days.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You may have to help assist feed, it sounds like he's not feeding them enough. Any way you could see if he would eat pellets as a soft food for them?


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Chick 1








Chick 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea the younger one especially is gonna need assist feeds, since they're the same age correct? If he needs help opening his eyes you can use saline and wipe it across his eyes with a q-tip and help him open them.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> Yea the younger one especially is gonna need assist feeds, since they're the same age correct? If he needs help opening his eyes you can use saline and wipe it across his eyes with a q-tip and help him open them.


How mich do i feed them? Like how big should the crop be? There both 19 days old.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Dad IS feeding them. From what I can see the problem was that he was feeding too much solids and not drinking to add fluids to what he was regurgitating to the babies.....and this results the babies having a harder time digesting, and as dehydration sets in it further slows down growth. Both babies also look dehydrated. As Roxy suggested assist feeding would help. If they have food in the crop the assist feeding would be more towards adding some fluids to the crop. If you can, go to the grocery store and get some Coconut *Water* This is excellent fro rehydration. Use this as the water/fluid to mix up a little formula. If food is in the crop mix up a dilute formula and feed just enough to help soften the crop contents. Gently massage the crop to help mix the fluids with the crop contents. You may havbe to do this a couple times a day over the next week or so.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

How are the babies doing??


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Update. 
The youngest is dying and the other probably isnt far behind.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you taken them to be checked out?? How do you know the baby is dying? Please keep us posted! Please if you haven't already have babies checked


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

elenafan23 said:


> Update.
> The youngest is dying and the other probably isnt far behind.


Have you taken you little ones to the vet? I really hope they're ok.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Please update us all when you can thinking of you and you little ones


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm closing this thread because as of right now there's no new updates. Elenafan23, once you have an update for us please create a new thread.


----------

